# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Post and Panel (Fence) Calculator

## Blocklayer

I've just added a new calculator to blocklayer.com that works out post and panel spacings (fences) with the panels _between_ the posts. (The other fence calculator is for rails attached to one side of the posts)  *https://www.blocklayer.com/post-panel.aspx* 
With this one, you can choose end post options - Posts Both Ends - Post One End Only - No End Posts - and panel options to fit total length - Cut Last Panel - Cut Both End Panels - Adjust all Panels Equal.
It works out all spacings and draws an elevation to scale with everything marked, and options for paling gaps to fit the panels evenly, or just full panels (no palings)
You can drag the sliders to animate and scale the diagram so you can see what happens when you change things.
Please let me know if it needs additions, edits or fixing in any way.

----------


## r3nov8or

Another ripper!

----------


## METRIX

> I've just added a new calculator to blocklayer.com that works out post and panel spacings (fences) with the panels _between_ the posts. (The other fence calculator is for rails attached to one side of the posts)  *https://www.blocklayer.com/post-panel.aspx* 
> With this one, you can choose end post options - Posts Both Ends - Post One End Only - No End Posts - and panel options to fit total length - Cut Last Panel - Cut Both End Panels - Adjust all Panels Equal.
> It works out all spacings and draws an elevation to scale with everything marked, and options for paling gaps to fit the panels evenly, or just full panels (no palings)
> You can drag the sliders to animate and scale the diagram so you can see what happens when you change things.
> Please let me know if it needs additions, edits or fixing in any way.

  Have you thought of making an Android App with all the calculators, would be very convenient to have this.
Don't worry about an Apple App, just Android will do  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

indeed, apple is for yuppies..

----------


## METRIX

> indeed, apple is for yuppies..

  Apple people don't get their hands dirty so they wouldn't need these  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Blocklayer

> Have you thought of making an Android App with all the calculators, would be very convenient to have this.
> Don't worry about an Apple App, just Android will do

  Always thinking about native app version(s), but I think before long web and native apps will merge, so there will be no difference.   

> indeed, apple is for yuppies..

  
Real yuppies stick iPhone logos on their cheap Huawei Android phones

----------


## Nickyj

Hello Blocklayer - I have a question for you - how do I message you and ask it?? Please  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Hello Blocklayer - I have a question for you - how do I message you and ask it?? Please

   Click/tap his name and then Private Message

----------


## Nickyj

> Click/tap his name and then Private Message

  Appreciate the tip

----------


## METRIX

> Appreciate the tip

  Or you can contact him through his website.  https://www.blocklayer.com/

----------


## Nickyj

> Or you can contact him through his website.  https://www.blocklayer.com/

   Thank you

----------


## Bloss

> Another ripper!

   :Wat they said:

----------


## Bloss

> Apple people don't get their hands dirty so they wouldn't need these

  Smart people use Apple - I know this because I have been using Apple since early 80s . . . so must be true . . .  :Biggrin:  :Wink:  
From a standards and ease of development & support viewpoint Apple is much easier - and since more than 1 billion iPhones have been sold since 2007 and of all smartphone users more than ⅓ use an iPhone  - a reasonable market to target . . .

----------

